# Clubhouse invite



## DomainTrader (Mar 10, 2021)

I don’t know who if anyone here is on or interested in being on clubhouse BUT I just so happened to be on the app when they announced you could open a club

I have opened two clubs one is called Domain Names and the other is Dot Ca

Domain names is for discussing domains 

Dot Ca is for Canadian themed domains and discussing dot Ca names 

I am hosting a future event to discuss Dot Ca domains and would like to invite anyone here who would like to come. The event is here. If you need a formal invite email me and I will see what I can do...still learning the ropes but it would be nice to chat in real time with some old friends here and an excellent opportunity to meet those of you who I have not yet had the pleasure of meeting. The event details are below. Hope it’s not too late for you easterners cause I’d like to see all of you there. 

https://www.joinclubhouse.com/event/Pv6djJB2


----------



## jaydub__ (Mar 10, 2021)

Set a reminder Dan...hopefully schedule allows on the 30th *THUMBSUP*


----------



## dancarls (Mar 10, 2021)

I have 6 clubhouse invites I can give any Iphone / ipad users that need sign up links


Dan


----------



## Spex (Mar 10, 2021)

I'll take an invite...and an iPhone too


----------



## RedRider (Mar 10, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> I'll take an invite...and an iPhone too



He he  *JOKINGLY*


----------



## dancarls (Mar 10, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> I'll take an invite...and an iPhone too



I can help with the invite, you are on your own for the iphone... *THUMBSUP*


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 10, 2021)

I will take the iPhone 12 Pro Max please

I have invites too if anyone needs one (no iPhone included) 

I am looking forward to connecting with all of you


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 10, 2021)

So if any of you are already on clubhouse please follow me there @domaintrader and that way I can invite you into this and my other domain names 

You can only invite people who follow you if they already have the app. I think Lolololo


----------



## jaydub__ (Mar 10, 2021)

Followed you....


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 10, 2021)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> I don’t know who if anyone here is on or interested in being on clubhouse BUT I just so happened to be on the app when they announced you could open a club
> 
> I have opened two clubs one is called Domain Names and the other is Dot Ca
> 
> ...




Dan, I really appreciate what you are doing.

I am off on friday so I will give you a call so we can catch up some more.


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 11, 2021)

My pleasure Frank. When I signed up for DN.ca I was hoping to be able to contribute in some way. This is a part of that. If things go the way I hope they will I am thinking we can have a weekly clubhouse meeting with different topics being discussed. Im not big into social media but I think clubhouse presents a unique opportunity for us to get together, chat, educate etc. Don't worry Frank, the Android app is coming LOLOL


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 11, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Followed you....



On clubhouse? [notify]jaydub[/notify] yer handle?


----------



## jaydub__ (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes Clubhouse...
@foodi
(I’m a semi-retired chef)


			
				DomainTrader said:
			
		

> On clubhouse? [notify]jaydub[/notify] yer handle?


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 11, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Followed you....



Dunno why but I can't find you


----------



## jaydub__ (Mar 11, 2021)

I see you in my following @domaintrader
You are doing @foodi ...without the e at the end?


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 11, 2021)

Found you JW and followed back Here’s the thing 

I have two clubs 
Domain names and dot Ca 
You joined domain names 
Great
NOW 
Go join my other group called dot Ca 
That’s where the CA banter will be 
You are welcome to both obviously 
But I can’t let u in to dot Ca unless u follow each club individually 
Everyone here is welcome to join both or neither as they are fit but u have to follow a room to be invited into it
I think lol
Once you join I think you get reminders of each Sheffield event
Where I am at with it atm is that I am thinking i will do one night a week in each room and shecdule topics for discussion 
If anyone has any suggestions for topics to be discussed and good times of the day to hold the meetings I can start sheduling
I will even have some heavy weight guests.
Excited


----------



## clarkemarketing (Mar 12, 2021)

If anyone has an extra Clubhouse invite, I'd appreciate one


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 12, 2021)

clarkemarketing said:
			
		

> If anyone has an extra Clubhouse invite, I'd appreciate one



Coming


----------

